# PROMISE - "The Paranormal Romeo & Juliet"



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

The first-book in my Soul Savers Series, PROMISE, has received rave reviews. Now only $2.99 on Kindle and Smashwords.
_
When Alexis Ames is attacked by creatures that can't be real, she decides it's time she learns who she really is, with or without the help of her mother, who guards their family's secrets closely. After meeting the inhumanly attractive, multi-talented Tristan Knight, however, Alexis retreats behind her façade of normalcy&#8230;until she discovers he's not exactly normal either. Then their secrets begin to unravel.

Their union brings hope and promise to her family's secret society, the Angels' army, and to the future of mankind. But it also incites a dangerous pursuit by the enemy - Satan's minions and Tristan's creators. After all, Alexis and Tristan are a match made in Heaven and in Hell._

I would love to hear any comments and answer any questions here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Kristie, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I like the idea of a paranormal Romeo and Juliet 
My latest novel (which I'm currently editing) has some paranormal content.  I've never written paranormal books before, but it's an area that has always interested me and has crept into a few of my short stories over the years.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, Ann & Betsy!

Maria, The "paranormal Romeo & Juliet" came from a reviewer who loved the book. I'm looking forward to your next novel. I love paranormal/fantasy/magical elements in what I read and write. It's fun to allow our imaginations to go beyond where our real world keeps us confined. However, I like a real-world home base, so to speak. My books take place in our world - there's just a lot that we humans are unaware of. The real-world gives the characters _and _the readers grounding in something familiar. Be sure to let us know when your novel releases!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree, Kristie   I had so much fun writing my fantasy book! I'm aiming to release it sometime this year


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

@Maria, I'm looking forward to it! You just keep banging them out.

While I'm here...I forgot to mention that Promise is an award-winning book. It took First Place for Published Fantasy in the Royal Palm Literary Awards! I know, how can I forget that? It's such an honor!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats, Kristie! That's great! You should definitely use that in all your promotion.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

As soon as I read your book description I thought of a friend who will want to order it immediately. I'll send her an email and link in a minute.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, Maria!

Thank you, RJ! It has 16 4- and 5-star reviews on Amazon and tons more on Goodreads, so people like it. I hope your friend does, too!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This sounds really good, Kristie.  I'm supposed to be a traditional romantic suspense kind of lady, but there's a secreted paranormal/fantasy lover hiding inside of me.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, Maureen! Let me know if you give it a shot and what you think.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Congratulations Kristie. Sounds like you have a hit, here.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, Mark!

While I'm here, I don't think I've posted the link to the trailer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3EpeJWA7DQ

Enjoy!


----------



## chrissinaples (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the trailer and LOVE the book!  I can't wait to read more of your work


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you, Chrissi! The trailer was a lot of fun to make. I can't wait for you to read more, too. Purpose, the second book, is out and I'm working on the third book right now. I also hope to have a novella out this year.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

It's Read an Ebook Week! March 6-11. Download _Promise _for FREE at smashwords.com, using coupon code RE100. All formats available, including .mobi for Kindle. It would be great if you'd post a review when you're done.  Enjoy!


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Lots of great items at Indie Author Relief Fund - auctions for Japan. Including signed Promise & Purpose and a beach bag full of swag. http://indieauthorsrelieffund.blogspot.com/2011/03/7-beach-bag-full-of-signed-books-soul.html

Or you can just check out Promise on Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Soul-Savers-ebook/dp/B003WMA7GK


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

New 5-star rating up at Amazon: "One of the best books I've read this year! Wow!" http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Soul-Savers-ebook/product-reviews/B003WMA7GK/ref=cm_cr_pr_btm_link_1?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Get Promise for under a buck!

Promise is now only 99 cents for the Kindle. Sample it free; buy it cheap. Then please let me know what you think. 

http://www.amazon.com/Promise-Soul-Savers-ebook/dp/B003WMA7GK


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Aren't sure if you'll like PROMISE? Check out the new 5-Star Reviews!

"I loved loved loved this book! I read it in (what it felt like) one breath. Cant wait to read more from this author!!!" B. Parvanova

"A Great Read - You feel all the emotions the characters feel, from beginning to end, I cried as much as the characters do." Rhonda Bergamo

"the book is great it makes you mot want to put it down .......the characters were great and i love the romance and the action all together to sum it up ...get the book because it is great and affordable" Luis Alicea

"I haven't loved reading a book this much in a long time. It kept me up all night and then I was up again reading the next one because of the cliffhanger ending." Rather Be Reading

"I have been reading Paranormal Romance since I first received my Kindle from my husband, I am amazed at how many paranormal stories are out there and I feel that All the stories would be alike but they are not! This is definitely original and a great romance and filled with secrets, romance, and very thrilling. I found this story in my recommendations at the Kindle store and was amazed it was 99 cents." Karebear

"This book was simply amazing! I want to know more about Alexis' story and i will for sure buy the second book now." Morrigan Blackwood "Book Fan"


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy 4th of July! This is Promise's book birthday month and we have some exciting things planned on my website (www.KristieCook.com), so stay tuned to it. This includes announcements for the highly anticipated next books in the series.

In the meantime, if you're looking for something to read this long holiday weekend and you enjoy paranormal/fantasy, I hope you'll give Promise a chance. It's only 99 cents.


----------

